# finally caught a pic of bobcat!!!



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Pretty cool to see behind the house. My brother hunted my place last year and said a bobcat walked by the treestand. Of course everyone thought he was full of $%^. Maybe he wasnt,lol.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Coooool!!!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

very cool....where is this in the state?


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Im in vinton county about 5 miles south of allensville.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

The state wildlife officials would be interested in that picture. They have been doing a study over the last several years to see how the population is doing. I think they are still considered rare in Ohio. I live in SW Ohio and ran into a guy fishing at a small stream and he told me this story about him and his son fishing at that exact spot. He said his young son said "hey dad, look, a lion". The fellow told me he looked to the other side of the stream and sure enough, a bobcat was coming down the side of the hill and came down for a drink of water. He said it looked both directions, got a drink and went back up the hill. Middle of the day. Pretty cool.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow that is bigger than what I expected 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

niiiiice!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

How cool is that?! I'd love to just see one of those in the wild! My brother in law used to live in Oklahoma, and he told me about the time he saw his first bobcat while hunting in a wildlife area. It walked by him at 20 yards and he thought about shooting it. He said it looked so cool that he forgot that idea immediately! Just let it walk, and was glad that he did.


----------

